# GRAW not so great?



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I picked up GRAW for Xbox 360 a little while back due to the unanimous glowing reviews for it, but now I'm left scratching my head about why it was rated so well. The game is essentially walking to a point of interest, coming into an open area and having a small scale shootout with some enemies and or vehicles while you hide behind stuff, then doing it all over again - again and again. Enemies only take a couple bullets, and most of your weapons can zoom in pretty far, so you just stick your head out, pick them off, then get back behind cover. It may be realistic, but it's not very fun at all. I find the multiplayer worse than the single player, as framerate suffers and the walking and shooting doesn't seem nearly as fluid as other FPS games like Halo 2 or Call of Duty 2. I guess I just don't get it :huh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, on my PC version and also when I play GRAW at my sons house on x360, I find it a bit boring. Very realistic for sure, but same thing over and over.

I like (Rainbow Six - Vegas) much better. You should give it a try.....

brucek


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree about GRAW, it is not all that great (on the pc). I would check out metacritic.com in the future for reviews... If a game im looking at doesnt hit 90% in both pro and public review circles, I wont bother with it anymore, unless its something that I KNOW I will enjoy. Also a rule of thumb, for any fps on the console, take the rating down by 10% and then reconsider, especially if you have every played and enjoyed an fps on the pc.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Traded it back in and picked up Fable, an action/adventure/RPG originally for the xbox. A well reviewed game - only potential issue I see is that it looks to be fullscren only. Ah well, can't win them all.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, Fable would be a much better choice :T


----------

